# Sigma Art and Zeiss Otus: Too Big Too Heavy Too Much ???



## JumboShrimp (Apr 25, 2014)

In amongst the various reviews, there have been a few comments regarding the size and weight of this new breed of lenses. I am thrilled with my purchase of the Sigma 35/1.4 Art and am also very impressed with their 50/1.4 Art ... and completely blown away by the IQ of the Otus 50/1.4. However, the sheer size and weight of these chunky things really begins to add up in my bag, and I won't be inclined to add another similarly-sized lens anytime soon. Are big and heavy really synonymous with quality? Is this an issue with your current line-up of lenses and will this be a factor in your future purchases?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 25, 2014)

In light of the Sigma 50 Art, the Otus certainly seems like too much. Big and heavy? I'd say it can't really be helped. Look how much work Canon did on the new supertelephotos to save a few pounds; if they could get away with less glass I have no doubt they would. The 50s can only really shrink proportionally, and a few tens of grams against the cost of replacing aluminium with titanium? I can't see it happening.

I would get the Sigma 50 once I get that 135, and the 200 f/2, and a 300 again......

Jim


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2014)

Bottom line is, if these lenses can truly deliver high IQ & accurate AF, size wouldn't be a factor. Big aperture lenses have better balance when shooting with larger DSLR bodies: 1D X, 5D III, 7D, etc... 

Just don't mount it to a mirrorless: EOS-M, A7r etc...


----------

